# Fura dels Baus/Mehta Ring



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone saw it? They recorded some highly visual performance with a lot of weird effects and stuff. At least that's what I've heard. It's going to be presented in TV in couple of days and I'm making a research to find out if it's worth to wake myself so early to see it.

So far I've found this short trailer:






And this except from Rheingold that looks both impressive and pretty dumb for me:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Saw some excerpts likewise some time ago - highly recommendable for the effects, perhaps a bit cartoonish over-simplification in its use of symbolism, but I´d like to see the whole thing very much -
overall impressive !


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have just bought a blu-ray with 1 hour and 40 minutes of highlights from this production but haven't seen it yet. What I've heard is that it is visually stimulating but musically/vocally weak.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got it. Vocally no great shakes - Lance Ryan as Siegried looks the part but spends his whole time with his eyes glued on the conductor - he does manage to keep singing hanging upside down from a crane though! No-one else shines except for Brünnhilde and she is huge and dressed in an awful parody of a traditional outfit, with huge shiny bowls on her outsize boobs. The gods are on cranes to represent their exalted status, and if memory serves me right Loge gets about on a Sedgeway. The Walsungs are very wolf-like - Sieglinde crawls around on all fours and even sniffs Siegmund when she meets him. 

Probably the best thing about it are the visuals and acrobatics - but even they are not perfect - hate the forest scene in Siegfried which could have been woodlike and magical but was anonymously boring.

I reckon it's worth watching once from simple curiosity but I wouldn't ever recommend buying it.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've got it. Vocally no great shakes - Lance Ryan as Siegried looks the part but spends his whole time with his eyes glued on the conductor - he does manage to keep singing hanging upside down from a crane though! No-one shines else shines except for* Brünnhilde and she is huge and dressed in an awful parody of a traditional outfit, with huge shiny bowls on her outsize boobs.* The gods are on cranes to represent their exalted status, and if memory serves me right Loge gets about on a Sedgeway. The Walsungs are very wolf-like - Sieglinde crawls around on all fours and even sniffs Siegmund when she meets him.
> 
> Probably the best thing about it are the visuals and acrobatics - but even they are not perfect - hate the forest scene in Siegfried which could have been woodlike and magical but was anonymously boring.
> 
> I reckon it's worth watching once from simple curiosity but I wouldn't ever recommend buying it.


*I had it in blu ray then sold it............*

Great rear projected visuals and arial acrobats but silly spaceman costumes, weak singing, and several overweight cast especially Brunnhilde, no no noooooo


----------

